# Kent Narrows 10-27-09



## MetroMan (Mar 7, 2009)

After a long day at work, I anxiously awaited to try my hand at going after rockfish tonight. I went to the gym after work, and had an intense session with my personal trainer. I needed a nice relaxing fishing session. I had all of my stuff in the car from the last time, so I was ready to go. It was rainy out, but I didn't care. I was out there in my work slacks, and company polo. It was fishing time. Aside from a couple of guys on the drawbridge, I had the whole west side to myself. Awesome. I rigged up at my car and was on my way. 

First I tried on the pier, just north of the eastbound lanes. I started out using the Storm swim shad (blue shad color), as it has been signed, sealed and delivered by BigRad as "rockfish crack". After a few casts, I had no hits. Then, in a mental lapse of my environment, I did a slow retrieve, earning myself a nice snag. 1 lure down, 4 to go! I rigged up again, and cast for about 5 more minutes without luck. Fearing losing another lure to the boulders, I decided to mosey on down in between the bridges. Having the place to myself, I was able to work left, right and center...tangle free. 

On my fifth or sixth cast...WHAM!! My rod gets a quick tap, followed by a surprising THUNK. Fish on!! I lightly played the fish, keeping tension on my line. I got him to the bank and hoisted him up. I got him up to the top of the sloped wall and laid him down for the rough measurement. *EIGHTEEN INCHES!!* It looked huge in the water (don't they always?). I know some people don't keep fish so close to the legal length threshold...but I haven't had a keeper striper since April 19th. And this was the first one ever caught on my own tackle. In the car he went! My lure was equipped with a treble hook, so I thought it would be a pain to unhook him. But luckily, he shook himself free. Thanks rockfish. 

I calmed myself before easing down the sloped embankment to get back at the fish. I casted for another 5 minutes with no more luck. "Hmmm...people talk about using dark colored lures at night, so let me switch up and see what that gets me." I rigged up a neutral colored lure, and was back in business. I must've cast this lure RIGHT into the striper's mouth. I watched it hit the water, and it was followed by what looked like somebody tossing in a brick. FISH ON!!! I immediately knew this one was bigger. This one pulled drag a couple of times while reeling it in. It was a fun fight. I got him to the edge and hoisted him up. Based on my comparison to the fish from 5 minutes ago, I knew this badboy was a keeper. With my limit in my possession, and the rain coming down, I quit while I was ahead and called it a night. 

My total time fishing was about 40 minutes. I was packed up, and on Rt 50 before 9pm. (I started at 8:10pm) the people fishing from the bridge didn't have any luck in the time I was there. I was "THAT GUY" who strolled up, caught fish, and went home. It felt good being that guy...lord knows thats rarely the case. 

I got home and hoisted the fish to my wife. "Those the only fish you got?"  I took my excitement back to the kitchen where I hacked up my catch. Man, those fish were a pain in the ass to fillet. Next time they're going to the wharf...either that, or I'm just gonna steak them. My 20 incher was still alive by the time I got home. After I cut his head off, his heart fell out on to the counter and was still beating. Awesome!! 

Here are some pics from our photoshoot:




































Note the Frank's Red Hot..."I put that $h!t on everything!"






















































It was a good night for me out there, needless to say!


----------



## Foursteps24 (Feb 26, 2008)

WTG Metro! HHHHMMMMM looks what happen when Mytmouse is not around. hahahahahah


----------



## Got 'em (May 13, 2009)

WTG
awesome, glad to hear the stripers are still there, I was afraid when I read about some skunks in that area. You went the perfect time cold and wet: keeps most people at home. :fishing:

hopefully I can get out this weekend.


----------



## MetroMan (Mar 7, 2009)

Foursteps24 said:


> WTG Metro! HHHHMMMMM looks what happen when Mytmouse is not around. hahahahahah


LMFAO!! It's not even an urban legend anymore. We have data & evidence to support our claims. Mytmouse was the first person I called.


----------



## mytmouse (Jan 24, 2009)

Forget both of you!! I didn't even know Foursteps24 still fished, I ain't seen him in forever!! LMAO And I don't need no rulers for my keepers...its overtly obvious! LMAO. Great catch, I see I am gonna have to make a sneak trip out there and show you up! LOL

MYT


----------



## OBX_Rat (Jul 12, 2007)

Nice catch there metro


----------



## Grady-Black (Mar 25, 2007)

Nice pair Metro.
Good job..

GB


----------



## richardbb85 (Apr 18, 2009)

god dam, i wish one of you would guide me at the narrow one night

nice catch


----------



## Big Rad (May 19, 2003)

*Wtg*

That my friend is a great report!! I am happy that you were successful. Keep up the good work.


----------



## Kwesi W. (Apr 14, 2006)

Metro Man, you have really stepped your game up! You are on your way to becoming a HardCore Fishing Fool! LOL I haven't fishied KN in months, but I'm now thinking about going...


----------



## MetroMan (Mar 7, 2009)

Ha!! Thanks guys.


----------



## OldBay (May 15, 2003)

Nice work Metro Man. You will have to provide a full report on Wednesday next week at the MSSA meeting.


----------



## richardbb85 (Apr 18, 2009)

anyone wona meet up at the narrow tonight?

weather looking good


----------



## WDinarte (Oct 21, 2009)

*Nice....*

Great catch, and to end the day... :fishing: can go wrong.


----------



## MetroMan (Mar 7, 2009)

richardbb85 said:


> anyone wona meet up at the narrow tonight?
> 
> weather looking good


I would be all over it, but I gotta watch the world series...and my wife already told me that Im cooking fried fish tonight


----------



## Tracker16 (Feb 16, 2009)

Nice catch Metro, fyi it's alot easier to fillet with the head on. Make a cut right behind the head down to the spine. Turn the blade and run it along the spine till right before the tail but don't cut it off. Flip the fillet over so you are looking at the meat side then insert the blade between the flesh and the skin and slide it along to separate the two. Flip the fish over "rinse and repeat" 

You will get two nice fillets in about 1 minute and the head, skeleton and skin are all still connected for easy disposal :beer: Drink beer and relax secure in the knowledge that you are a Master Fish Slayer


----------



## Tracker16 (Feb 16, 2009)

I found a video on you tube that shows it perfectly

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AtuOGdt-GWw

try it you'll like it


----------



## MetroMan (Mar 7, 2009)

Holy crap. I need a sharper knife...a REAL knife. I was using the one that came with my kitchen knife set...I used my sharpener thingy, but it still wasnt getting the job done like it should have. 

Thanks, now I need to go fishing again LOL!!


----------



## Big E (Jun 12, 2006)

Nice catches!


----------



## Tracker16 (Feb 16, 2009)

MetroMan said:


> Holy crap. I need a sharper knife...a REAL knife. I was using the one that came with my kitchen knife set...I used my sharpener thingy, but it still wasnt getting the job done like it should have.
> 
> Thanks, now I need to go fishing again LOL!!



You're welcome just save some fish for me


----------



## UnknownFish (Sep 12, 2007)

Filleting rockfish comes with practice, the smaller the rocks the easier, an extremely sharp knife is the key, I had 2 the other nite that I caught down the ocean that were 30 and 32 and I had both filleted in about 10 minutes tops, it also helps that I have been working at a seafood market for almost 10 years, but I have been cleaning fish of my own for the last 20 or so.


----------



## transamsam98 (Sep 21, 2009)

I dont know if yall will agree but Ill tell you the knives I use when filleting fish sometimes up to 150 fish a day. well I use a six inch dexter russel fillet stiff blade, a 8 inch dexter russel semi flimsi blade fillete knife to skin the fish, and a six inch serated dexter russel stiff blade to make the first cut from above the head down to the gut and then strait down to the rear. now the only thing I notice is everyone has different prefered knives and technices so just practive practice practice. also I highly recomend aglove on your non cutting hand and a bare hand for your cuuting hand as it aids in protecting yourself and the bare hand allows you to feel the bones more. anyways nice catch metro.


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

Nice work. Congrats.


----------



## Tracker16 (Feb 16, 2009)

transamsam98 said:


> I dont know if yall will agree but Ill tell you the knives I use when filleting fish sometimes up to 150 fish a day. well I use a six inch dexter russel fillet stiff blade, a 8 inch dexter russel semi flimsi blade fillete knife to skin the fish, and a six inch serated dexter russel stiff blade to make the first cut from above the head down to the gut and then strait down to the rear. now the only thing I notice is everyone has different prefered knives and technices so just practive practice practice. also I highly recomend aglove on your non cutting hand and a bare hand for your cuuting hand as it aids in protecting yourself and the bare hand allows you to feel the bones more. anyways nice catch metro.


I really like the dexter russels too. the handles are great. Nice and soft and easy to grip even when your hands get slimey. If anyone cares BSP has a good selection of them and others


----------



## GetSalty (Aug 3, 2009)

http://www.cutco.com/products/product.jsp?itemGroup=5721 

The fishermans solution by Cutco, by far the best filet knife i have ever had. I still use the el cheapos for bait and screwing around at the docks or on the boat, but when it comes to cleaning fish this is the one. Just my opinion, but worth every penny.


----------



## BigJeff823 (Oct 14, 2002)

Way to go Metro Man;Do you work out at Sport Fit.I thought I seen you there?I work out too but fishing is a good workout esp when you get up a 4am like I do at times.


----------



## MetroMan (Mar 7, 2009)

Thanks man. I work out at LA Fitness in Silver Spring.


----------



## WoodFish (Oct 7, 2006)

*Question*

Do anyone thing is a good time to head down KN this morning?


----------



## NTKG (Aug 16, 2003)

becareful of the fish you catch that have the red sores on them. One of the fish you caught looked good, the other with the broken stripes definately shows signs of sickness. Sometimes in the cooler esp without ice immediately if the fish is struggling, you will get blood buildup, but that photo makes me think its not that. Just as an fyi.


Some frequently asked questions on mycobacteriosis: http://web.vims.edu/myco/FAQ.html


----------



## MetroMan (Mar 7, 2009)

Thanks for the info. I was so excited to catch the fish. I laid him down in the dirt for measurement and didnt really inspect the condition of it while there. Thanks for the advice on that though!


----------



## Tracker16 (Feb 16, 2009)

NTKG said:


> becareful of the fish you catch that have the red sores on them. One of the fish you caught looked good, the other with the broken stripes definately shows signs of sickness. Sometimes in the cooler esp without ice immediately if the fish is struggling, you will get blood buildup, but that photo makes me think its not that. Just as an fyi.
> 
> 
> Some frequently asked questions on mycobacteriosis: http://web.vims.edu/myco/FAQ.html


Iv'e read alot about mycobacteriosis over the years and nothing I ever saw said anything about broken stripe being a sign of it. Including the link you added. Please give us some more documentation to back up your statement


----------



## NTKG (Aug 16, 2003)

Tracker16 said:


> Iv'e read alot about mycobacteriosis over the years and nothing I ever saw said anything about broken stripe being a sign of it. Including the link you added. Please give us some more documentation to back up your statement


Tracker,

I'm sorry this appeared to be a thesis paper for you. The BROKEN STRIPES as referenced in my previous post was intended as an identifying feature between the two fish in the original post. As in there was a fish with broken stripes, and one without. Hence the "one looks the good, THE OTHER ONE WITH THE BROKEN STRIPES". I don't know how you mistook that as a sign or symptom of any sort. So there is my documentation to back up my statement.


----------



## NTKG (Aug 16, 2003)

MetroMan said:


> Thanks for the info. I was so excited to catch the fish. I laid him down in the dirt for measurement and didnt really inspect the condition of it while there. Thanks for the advice on that though!


Yeah, my buddy took home a sickie by accident this year too. We got back to my place and there were sores on the otherside, none of the 4 of us noticed until we got home! Its a shame we have to check fish like that aint it?


----------



## Tracker16 (Feb 16, 2009)

NTKG said:


> Tracker,
> 
> I'm sorry this appeared to be a thesis paper for you. The BROKEN STRIPES as referenced in my previous post was intended as an identifying feature between the two fish in the original post. As in there was a fish with broken stripes, and one without. Hence the "one looks the good, THE OTHER ONE WITH THE BROKEN STRIPES". I don't know how you mistook that as a sign or symptom of any sort. So there is my documentation to back up my statement.


Sorry I misunderstood your comment. After blowing up the pic of the fish you were pointing out is does seem to have a sore on the right side right behind and below the eye. Thanks for pointing it out...your good...my bad.

Thanks again

Tracker


----------



## NTKG (Aug 16, 2003)

Tracker16 said:


> Sorry I misunderstood your comment. After blowing up the pic of the fish you were pointing out is does seem to have a sore on the right side right behind and below the eye. Thanks for pointing it out...your good...my bad.
> 
> Thanks again
> 
> Tracker



It's not your bad, I just have to use better engrish next time. If you look at the first picture of the broken striped fish, you'll see the sore by his tail, in the second photo, you can see the "possible" developement of them on the belly and like you said other areas. I say possible bc i've seen guys take a fish and throw it in a cooler for like .5 hour while they are fishin and when we take them home and put them on ice, they are red in certain areas, fins, mouth etc. And judging from the photo I can't tell if thats what it is. I know in the first photo that its def some sort of unhappiness on him!


----------



## Tracker16 (Feb 16, 2009)

NTKG said:


> It's not your bad, I just have to use better engrish next time. If you look at the first picture of the broken striped fish, you'll see the sore by his tail, in the second photo, you can see the "possible" developement of them on the belly and like you said other areas. I say possible bc i've seen guys take a fish and throw it in a cooler for like .5 hour while they are fishin and when we take them home and put them on ice, they are red in certain areas, fins, mouth etc. And judging from the photo I can't tell if thats what it is. I know in the first photo that its def some sort of unhappiness on him!


You've got good eyes. I need to start wearing my glasses more


----------

